

Cool Old Terminal – Awesome emulator - ionicabizau
https://github.com/Swordifish90/cool-old-term

======
DanBC
The fonts on CGA / EGA / VGA were pretty brutal.

[http://compgroups.net/comp.fonts/fonts-in-the-rom-of-ibm-
s-d...](http://compgroups.net/comp.fonts/fonts-in-the-rom-of-ibm-s-display-
adapters/257794)

    
    
        MDA:  9x14
        CGA:  8x8
        EGA:  8x14
        MCGA: 8x16
        VGA:  9x16
    

ANSI.SYS had some font manipulation, but not much. There were ways of loading
different fonts for the terminal but I can't remember what they were now and
they felt like a bit of a kludge back then.

[http://www.pcxt-micro.com/ansi.html](http://www.pcxt-micro.com/ansi.html)

------
laumars
> Arch Linux [Install Instructions]

There's already an AUR package:

    
    
        $ yaourt cool-old-term
        1 aur/cool-old-term-git c2fca95-1 (2)
            A good looking terminal emulator which mimics the old cathode display.
    

This project looks good though - if just for the novelty factor. Thank you and
I'll go install it now :)

------
_sxp_
Why it doesn't have Unicode in its fonts? I want to print Central European
characters in this...

Or can you recommend some "retro" fonts with unicode?

------
ChuckMcM
If you like actually want an old terminal hit me up :-)

------
kelvin0
Makes me think of the 'pip-boy' display in Fallout: New-Vegas video games ...
pretty cool!

------
ghosttie
Arg someone make a Windows version of this ASAP

~~~
laumars
It might compile for Windows since most of the dependencies it uses does have
Windows ports.

------
therealmocker
Rip off of
[http://www.secretgeometry.com/apps/cathode/](http://www.secretgeometry.com/apps/cathode/)
?

~~~
centizen
What constitutes a "rip off"? It's hardly a rare or unique idea to emulate
vintage monitors or terminals. Not to mention this is free and open source,
rather than Cathodes paid/closed model.

While I own, use and love Cathode, I'm glad to see this project. Cathode has
several annoying bugs and only a few developers to work on them. It is poorly
optimized and slays battery. With a community of developers I think this has
potential to exceed Cathode, if it hasn't already.

